# bioactive setup for burrower?



## doodleBug (Aug 3, 2017)

So, I'm sure most of you are familiar with the idea of a cool false back in a Ts enclosure, live plants, a false bottom (aka drainage layer so the plants and substrate aren't overly soggy), springtails and isopods, etc. This is typically referred to as a "bioactive" enclosure, or terrarium (or vivarium, still working on terminology XD). I made something like this for my frogs, and also for my blue-tongue skink. My friend has done this for arboreal species of Ts as well. However I'm wondering if it's a good idea for a _burrowing _species of T (a G. pulchripes in particular), and here's why:

My main worry would be that the T would burrow deep enough to meet the barrier that separates the drainage layer from the sub. Most people, myself included, use some sort of small screen to make this separation. Fiberglass 1/4" screen was my choice, as metal would not hold up well to constant water passage, and likely rust. 1/4" is what worked for me because it was small enough to let the springtails between layers, but big enough to let water pass easily and quickly while holding the rocks from gradually moving into the soil as the water moves by. Now, I've heard most burrowing Ts will just stop going down and start building horizontally when they hit something, whether it be a large rock or wood wedged into the sub, the bottom of the enclosure, etc. - would this be true? Or do I risk my burrowers somehow getting hurt by the fiberglass, trying to get past it or something of that nature? Like many say: Tarantulas do tarantula things for tarantula reasons. So really, who am I to predict what they would do while doing their 'tarantula things'...  but anyways, curious to see your thoughts


----------



## cold blood (Aug 3, 2017)

Good in theory..._not_ in practice.  IMO its 110% *not* worth the effort.....the cost to benefit ratio is just awful

You are just introducing so many potential issues.   Too damp, screens that every single burrowing t will hit...fairly quickly...now they may burrow across it, but now their floor could catch the tarsal claws, or they can just chew through it.  And that doesn't even go into that fiberglass that will get shredded...have fun cleaning up those pieces.


Its *way* more work than you need to do to have a really nice looking _and_ functional set up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## doodleBug (Aug 3, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Good in theory..._not_ in practice.


Kind of what I figured lol I wasn't sure the smaller Ts could chew through but that would be a future issue for sure once their jaws are big enough to fit around a strand. I _love _making terrariums (with or without an animal inhabitant), and have 6 different mini-bioactive terrarims on my windowsill. The bioactive ones I have for animals have been going well too. I haven't had to touch my skinks terrarium for almost 2 years straight. Like I said, my friend has it going well for some of her arboreal Ts too. She's got a 6" (maybe 7, idk) P. metallica who's terrarium hasn't needed maintenance for almost 3 years, and it's beautiful too. The plants are thriving well, she has a fake little 'pond'/puddle about 4" wide and 6" long in one spot. I'm jealous lol and will be making something cool like it but I'll keep the G. pulchripes out of there. However... the Pulchripes is my only terrestrial species.

In terms of arboreal species, what are everyones thoughts? It's worked well for my friend, and for others, say, on youtube. But I can think of maybe a half dozen people who I know that have had it work well for arboreal Ts, and thats just not enough positive feedback for me personally.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, plenty of people use plants in arboreal set ups.


----------



## doodleBug (Aug 3, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Yeah, plenty of people use plants in arboreal set ups.


I either use live plants (plus cocofiber and springtails bc otherwise the plants die off and the soil isnt 'healthy' enough) or heat the acrylic some in a few places and adhere corkbark or fake plants to the walls for them to use as anchors. I use the latter method for small sling or juv. enclosures as most plants outgrow a deli cup or 4"x5" container in a short while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 3, 2017)

You see, if we we're talking about a less arid species, maybe a Brazilian or Columbian species I would say throw in iso's and spring tails. As they thrive on a more humid, damper environment. 
But with G pulchripes, they do best on dry substrate, which is not supportive of iso's or spring tails. So theres no point, if you're keeping the G pulchripes properly, your "clean up crew" simply won't survive. 

If you want to do a live plants, drainage layer, bioactive terrarium, I would go with a Therophosa, Acanthoscuria, Lasiodora, Holothele, xenisthis, Pamphobeteus, ECT ECT ECT genus'. Something that does better in damper climates.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boina (Aug 4, 2017)

You don't actually have to use a drainage layer if you monitor your soil humidity and don't overdo it. I usually do my setups without it and have my Opheodrys snakes in a vivarium without drainage and that's been doing perfectly well for the year the snakes have been in it now. For any terrestrial spider I would forgo that layer since they all may burrow and encounter that hazard. I used a drainage layer only once in planted desert setup with succulents, otherwise I don't think they are necessary at all.


----------



## Mila (Aug 4, 2017)

An issue I see is when/if the fiberglass shatters. It's not only a nightmare to clean up it's also very dangerous


----------



## vespers (Aug 4, 2017)

Mila said:


> An issue I see is when/if the fiberglass shatters. It's not only a nightmare to clean up it's also very dangerous


Its flexible fiberglass window screen mesh lol, it cannot shatter.


----------



## vespers (Aug 4, 2017)

boina said:


> You don't actually have to use a drainage layer if you monitor your soil humidity and don't overdo it. I usually do my setups without it and have my Opheodrys snakes in a vivarium without drainage and that's been doing perfectly well for the year the snakes have been in it now. For any terrestrial spider I would forgo that layer since they all may burrow and encounter that hazard. I used a drainage layer only once in planted desert setup with succulents, otherwise I don't think they are necessary at all.


I agree that in some set ups you don't have to use a drainage layer depending on the humidity/enclosure inhabitants/plant species involved. But I would not skip the drainage layer in my high humidity dart frog vivariums. As frequently as they are misted/watered, there would be some standing water in the bottom of the substrate. This could cause the substrate to become saturated and anaerobic, causing the sub to foul quickly and get that rotten eggs/swamp smell. But I'm sure this wouldn't be an issue for most planted tarantula enclosures.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 5, 2017)

doodleBug said:


> So, I'm sure most of you are familiar with the idea of a cool false back in a Ts enclosure, live plants, a false bottom (aka drainage layer so the plants and substrate aren't overly soggy), springtails and isopods, etc. This is typically referred to as a "bioactive" enclosure, or terrarium (or vivarium, still working on terminology XD). I made something like this for my frogs, and also for my blue-tongue skink. My friend has done this for arboreal species of Ts as well. However I'm wondering if it's a good idea for a _burrowing _species of T (a G. pulchripes in particular), and here's why:
> 
> My main worry would be that the T would burrow deep enough to meet the barrier that separates the drainage layer from the sub. Most people, myself included, use some sort of small screen to make this separation. Fiberglass 1/4" screen was my choice, as metal would not hold up well to constant water passage, and likely rust. 1/4" is what worked for me because it was small enough to let the springtails between layers, but big enough to let water pass easily and quickly while holding the rocks from gradually moving into the soil as the water moves by. Now, I've heard most burrowing Ts will just stop going down and start building horizontally when they hit something, whether it be a large rock or wood wedged into the sub, the bottom of the enclosure, etc. - would this be true? Or do I risk my burrowers somehow getting hurt by the fiberglass, trying to get past it or something of that nature? Like many say: Tarantulas do tarantula things for tarantula reasons. So really, who am I to predict what they would do while doing their 'tarantula things'...  but anyways, curious to see your thoughts



This isn't worth the effort at all.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 5, 2017)

Mila said:


> An issue I see is when/if the fiberglass shatters. It's not only a nightmare to clean up it's also very dangerous


Where do you come up with this? The product used in such setups does not shatter at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

